# RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi!

An alle Technikfans hier im Board --> gibt es eine richtig gute & möglichst starke LED - Taschenlampe *BIS max. ca. 50 €*, die ihr mir aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen könnt?

Es sollten auch "übliche" Batterien zur Anwendung kommen, die halbwegs bezahlbar sind!

Ich kenne diese Höllenlampen für ca. 200-300 € - die sind super, aber mir einfach zu teuer und ich suche nach einer günstigen & sehr leistungsstarken Alternative, die möglichst auch mit halbwegs normalen & erschwinglichen Batterien betrieben wird!

Danke schonmal für Ratschläge, links & Ideen!

Ernie


----------



## hecq (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

LED LENSER H7R, absolut klasse! Die hat richtig Dampf, ist schön leicht und liegt in deinem Preissegment.


----------



## vdausf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hi,
schau dich mal nach LED LENSER um.
Auf zweibrueder.com findest bestimmt was, hab die Koplampe H7 und müsste ne L7 sein. AAA Batterien und ein suuuper Licht. Kosten vielleicht ein paar Euronen mehr aber du hast was für ne sehr lange Zeit!
Ich hab auch ne unmenge an billig Lampen und jetzt die Besten! ;-)

Gruß Volker


----------



## Endmin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Schau mal nach einer üblichen Maglite. Die neuen haben auch LED und sind unglaublich hell.

gruß Endmin


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



hecq schrieb:


> LED LENSER H7R, absolut klasse! Die hat richtig Dampf, ist schön leicht und liegt in deinem Preissegment.


 


Ich habe die P7,möglicherweise knapp über dem Budget,
aber absolut klasse.#6


----------



## 63°Nord (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich habe diese: http://www.karstadt.de/Zweibrueder/...3905&pfad=597722+884184+879090+879123&fromKid

gibt`s natürlich auch größer (und teurer)

von der Mag-lite LED bin ich enttäuscht


----------



## Endmin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



63°Nord schrieb:


> von der Mag-lite LED bin ich enttäuscht




Mit welcher Begründung? Bin mit meiner noch super zufrieden und ist extrem hell, waserdicht und stabil

gruß


----------



## Theo254 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

schönen guten abend liebe ab gemeinde,

ich besitze auch eine Maglite 4 D mit LED

bin super damit zufrieden!
für meine zwecke auf jeden fall hell genug.
klar sie ist deutlich schwerer und größer als soeine led lenser

aber wenn nachts mal ungewollter besuch kommt |gr::q

ich würd mir jeder zeit wieder sone maglite holen
hab sie damals für 25 € geschossen..

gruß theo


----------



## hechtnobbi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hallo|wavey:
Habe auch die Mag-lite bin bestens zufrieden,superhell !.#6
gruss
hechtnobbi:vik:


----------



## Flussmonster (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Also ich habe eine Fenix LD20, sie hat 180Lumen und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.

Sie ist sau stark, ich kann sogar beim Angeln am Main bis auf die andere Seite leuchten, und alles super sehen.

Habe mir jetzt aber dazu auchnoch eine LED LENSER H7 bestellt, da ich gerne eine Kopflampe mit dieser Stärke wollte.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Vergesst Led Lenser. Die Lumenangabe ist unbrauchbar, weil das Led-Lenser-Lumen sind. Die Laufzeit ist dank A/AA Batterien ein schlechter Witz, die Linse aus Plastik und die LED eine absolute No-Name, die nichtmal mittig verbaut ist. Im Messerforum gibt es zudem etliche Laufzeitdiagramme die den Leistungsabfall zeigen

@ernie1973
Was verstehst Du unter "stark"? So weit wie möglich leuchten (also viel Throw) oder soviel Platz ausleuchten wie möglich (also viel Beam)? Für 50€ fallen mir  die Fenix E21, Jetbeam BA20, litexpress WorkX 202 und Xeno E03 V2 ein. 
Wesentlich mehr Auswahl hättest Du mit 18650er Akkus, allerdings kosten die zusätzlich nochmal ~50€ incl. Ladegerät, aber nachfolgende Lampen sind


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Litexpress kann ich auch empfehlen. Selber hab ich die Workx 501... Für Ernie wäre das hier das "richtige" Modell:
http://www.amazon.de/LiteXpress-LXL431001-Aluminium-Taschenlampe-schwarz-Hochleistungs-LED/dp/B0028Y42S2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1342032186&sr=8-7
4 x Monozelle ist günstig und macht hell!
Die "neueren" Modelle wollen meistens die "guten" Lithium-Batterien...


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

*


christian36 schrieb:



			Vergesst Led Lenser. Die Lumenangabe ist unbrauchbar, weil das Led-Lenser-Lumen sind. Die Laufzeit ist dank A/AA Batterien ein schlechter Witz, die Linse aus Plastik und die LED eine absolute No-Name, die nichtmal mittig verbaut ist. Im Messerforum gibt es zudem etliche Laufzeitdiagramme die den Leistungsabfall zeigen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


christian36 schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> Was verstehst Du unter "stark"? So weit wie möglich leuchten (also viel Throw) oder soviel Platz ausleuchten wie möglich (also viel Beam)? Für 50€ fallen mir die Fenix E21, Jetbeam BA20, litexpress WorkX 202 und Xeno E03 V2 ein.
> Wesentlich mehr Auswahl hättest Du mit 18650er Akkus, allerdings kosten die zusätzlich nochmal ~50€ incl. Ladegerät, aber nachfolgende Lampen sind


 

Kennst du sie aus eigener Erfahrung, oder hast du das 
nur im Messerforum gelesen?


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

entweder eine Led Lenser oder die Fenix LD20 habe ich selbst ist super hell oder alternativ eine UkLampe die habe ich für die feuerwehr auch sehr hell und als led erhältlich


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich kann Christian nur Recht geben (egal woher er es hat, vielleicht auch ausm CPF  ), 18650 wenn's hell sein soll.

Zweibrüder .... irgenwas hab ich gegen die, haben mich nie begeistert. Bevor ich mir nochmals sowas kaufe, lieber ne China Lampe.

Im Low Budget Bereich würde ich ne C8 mit XM-L nehmen. Dazu 2 anständige 18650er Akkus und ein Lader, fertig.
Habe ein paar in Gebrauch, gut, günstig, verlässlich und richtig hell. Falls das noch nicht reicht, ne Skyray.

Als "immer dabei" Lampe auf der Arbeit usw. habe ich ne Sipik SK68 (und Nachbauten), da mir alle anderen zum verlieren und vergammeln zu schade sind. Aber vom Licht her muss die sich auch vor keiner teureren Lampe verstecken. Stabil gebaut und hat schon etliches überlebt, nach 2 Jahren Einsatz noch immer zu gebrauchen.
Läuft entweder mit 14500 oder alternativ AA. Kann ich jedem uneingeschränkt empfehlen, jeder der eine bekommen hat, war begeistert.

Alles andere was ich empfehlen würde, sprengt meist den Preisrahmen (wobei, ne LD20 Tiablo A7 o.ä ginge, aber sind nicht "richtig hell" wie gewünscht).


----------



## Dustin99 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Also ich kann dir die Fenix LD 20 ans Herz legen, damit machst du keinen Fehler..
Ich habe die damals zusammen mit so einem coolen Diffusor-Set bekommen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Kennst du sie aus eigener Erfahrung, oder hast du das nur im Messerforum gelesen? *


*
Die Led Lenser (H3, H7R, H14 und P7) hab/hatte ich selbst, die X21 ein guter Spezl von mir (der momentan schmollt weil seine X21 doch nicht die hellste Lampe ist), die Fenix E21 und Jetbeam BA20 hatte ich zum Testen und die WorkX 202 hatte ich als Backup und schwimmt jetzt wahrscheinlich grad Richtung Straubing. Über die Xeno habe ich nur im Internet gesehen/gelesen. Die Laufzeitdiagramme kenne ich nur aus CPF und dem Messerforum, weil mir selbst die Möglichkeit fehlt solche zu erstellen.
Led Lenser hat lediglich eine Fangemeinde die (ohne Nutzer beleidigen zu wollen) keine Ahnung von der Materie hab bzw. denen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen. Das einzige brauchbare an den Kopflampen von Led Lenser ist das Konzept das man die Leuchtstärke schnell und auch ausgeschaltet einstellen kann was mir beim Fischen ab und zu fehlt. Aber was Leuchtkraft-/Dauer, Materialien und Stabilität anbelangt, ist Led Lenser allenfalls ein Spielzeug.
Die Kopflampen sind nur deswegen so begehrt, weil sie hell sind; zwar nicht lange, aber zumindest am Anfang. Mir fällt auf Anhieb auch keine hellere Kopflampe ein die mit AA-Zellen betrieben wird, nur hält die Leuchtstärke aufgrund der relativ geringen Spannung nicht lange. Letztes Jahr in Italien hat mich mein 3100mAh 18650er in der ST6-360CW drei Nächte lang mit voller Power versorgt, während man der Led Lenser zusehen konnte wie sie nach 10 Minuten voller Leistung immer dunkler wurde. Das einzige was hilft sind Eneloops und ein gutes Ladegerät; allerdings kriegt man für etwas mehr auch zwei 18650er.*


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Erstmal danke für die Tipps - ich werde mir mal einen Überblick verschaffen!

Das ist ja ne Wissenschaft!

Also - ein heller & rel. gebündelter Strahl reicht mir völlig & wenn ich damit die andere Rheinseite anleuchten kann, dann reicht mir das völlig!

Ich möchte da nun auch keinen Fetisch draus machen - aber ich brauche halt´ ne gute und starke Lampe & möchte mir nicht für 50 € Schrott zulegen, weil ich von Lampen keine Ahnung habe!

Ernie


----------



## Bassey (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Wie schon gesagt, schau dich nach den LED Lenser Modellen um! Habe selbst eine für die Arbeit und für´s Angeln, einfach super!


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Bin hier grade über was gestolpert, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die Lampe hält, was sie verspricht - vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit : http://supertorch.eu/index.php?lang=1


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich kann Christian nur Recht geben (egal woher er es hat, vielleicht auch ausm CPF  ), 18650 wenn's hell sein soll.
> 
> *Zweibrüder .... irgenwas hab ich gegen die, haben mich nie begeistert. Bevor ich mir nochmals sowas kaufe, lieber ne China Lampe.*
> 
> ...


 

Eine sehr objektive Aussage.#q


----------



## Bassey (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

260 Lumen ist für eine solch kleine Taschenlampe schon eine Hausnummer! Was soll der Spaß kosten?


----------



## Backfire (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich benutze die LED Lenser P7 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Bassey schrieb:


> 260 Lumen ist für eine solch kleine Taschenlampe schon eine Hausnummer! Was soll der Spaß kosten?




:m 39,90 € statt 79 €


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hmm - aber auch mit diesen "komischen" Batterien... Meine "kleine" Workx 501 hat "nur" 210 Lm, aber das ist schon ordentlich  Die 506 hat 500 Lm und zieht aus "normalen" D-Zellen ihren Saft.
Ich persönlich kann mich mit diesen "Sonderformen" nicht anfreunden...


----------



## snofla (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

hab ne Fenix PD 31 , klasse Teil, lange Akkulaufzeit, SOS Signal schaltbar, Helligkeit ist auch variabel einstellbar

irgendwas um die 304 Lumen, das reicht locker,  schön klein ist sie auch noch


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Zum Angeln: Fenix LD20 oder den Nachfolger LD22 - hab ich beide.
Natürlich gibts noch hellere, aber dann muss man meist starke Abstriche entweder bei den Energiequellen oder der Laufzeit machen. Btw. Ist die Fenix IPX8 wasser*dicht* und defintiv haltbar, ist mir schon des öfteren runtergefallen.
180Lm reichen völlig um beim Angeln alles in Sicht zu haben - über 250Lm würd ich nurnoch nutzen um heranstürende Gnuherden zu grillen 

Achja: und man bekommt recht günstig und einfach Rotlicht Aufsätze für die Modelle, wenn man mal nicht so viel Radau machen will am Wasser - oder für die gemütlichen Stunden zu Hause ;P


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eine sehr objektive Aussage.#q



Was willst du hören? Laufzeit beschissen, "Kundentäuschung", keine Regelung - zumindest bei den früheren Modellen - (Verheizerwiderstand sehe ich nicht als Regelung), keine Freigabe für Akkus (da der zu niedrige Innenwiderstand die LED grillen könnte, .....

Wer es nötig hat folgendes in die technischen Daten zu schreiben



> Leuchtdauer                                          64 h**


in der Hoffnung den Kunden zu blenden um dann im kleingedruckten schreibt



> **** Durchschnittliche Leuchtdauer der niedrigsten Stufe bis zu einem Lichtstrom von 1 Lumen.


der ist bei mir eh unten durch. 

Andere Firmen hatten schon längst brauchbaren Schaltregler in ihren Lampen - und das zu teilweise günstigeren Preisen -  während Zweibrüder noch immer an ihrem Widerstandskonzept festhielt.


Wusste ja nicht das du meine Meinung so genau ausgeführt haben willst.





MobyDicky schrieb:


> Bin hier grade über was gestolpert, aber ich  weiss nicht, ob die Lampe hält, was sie verspricht - vielleicht hat ja  jemand Erfahrung damit : http://supertorch.eu/index.php?lang=1



Na dann schau dir mal die Sipik SK68 an und sag mal ob dir was auffällt.
Ausser das sie nur ein Achtel kostet ......



> Also - ein heller & rel. gebündelter Strahl reicht mir völlig &  wenn ich damit die andere Rheinseite anleuchten kann, dann reicht mir  das völlig!


Dann nimm dir ne C8 XM-L, die wird dich nicht enttäuschen (und ne Sipik für den Spass, gezoomt kommt die auch weit).


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Moin, 

habe die LED Lenser P7 und bin sehr zufrieden, kann nicht meckern. Ist schön handlich und macht ordentliches Licht! #6


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Moin

Frage:

Die USA Polente Armee...usw setzt eine LED Taschenlampe ein um Verbrecher damt zu Stoppen.Die soll so fieß sein das man bei reingucken nix mehr sieht und sich flachlegt,hat mehrere Funktionen wie Blitzen..usw.

Wie heißen die Dinger wo krieg ich so eine Lampe,ich hab schon auf etlichen Seiten geguckt (USA,UK...) finde da aber nichts,obwohl die frei verkäuflich sein sollen.

Hat da jemand Infos/Shops.... drüber zur hand.


|wavey:


----------



## Backfire (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Dafür sind wohl die meisten hier angesprochenen Lampen in der Lage. Wenn ich einem Bösewicht, der mir beim Nachtangeln an die Wäsche will, mit meiner P7 direkt in die offenen Augen leuchte, hab ich zusammengepackt und bin locker nach Hause gegangen bevor der wieder was sieht.


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Das sollen aber Spezi.Taschenlampen sein die genau darauf gebaut sind Angreifer...zu Stoppen,und zwar so heftig das er schreiend zusammenbricht.

Kam ein Bericht im TV drüber,Typ kommt mit Messer angerannt = Taschenlampe an = Typ kippt um und schreit vor Schmerz...oder warum auch immer.

Also das sind Spezi.Lampen,ich weiß nur nicht wie die heißen wo es die gibt,hab schon etliche male gesucht,finde aber nix.

|wavey:


----------



## Backfire (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Schau mal dort >

http://www.tigerlight.net/T100.html

http://itacdefense.com/ShowProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=24&CategoryID=40


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Backfire schrieb:


> Schau mal dort >
> 
> http://itacdefense.com/ShowProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=24&CategoryID=40



450Lm ... das ist dann wohl eher zum Grillen und Lagerfeuer entzünden gedacht :m


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



daci7 schrieb:


> 450Lm ... das ist dann wohl eher zum Grillen und Lagerfeuer entzünden gedacht :m



Jo, Wolkenverdampfer  Darth Vader 2.0 :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



gründler schrieb:


> Das sollen aber Spezi.Taschenlampen sein die genau darauf gebaut sind Angreifer...zu Stoppen,und zwar so heftig das er schreiend zusammenbricht.
> 
> Kam ein Bericht im TV drüber,Typ kommt mit Messer angerannt = Taschenlampe an = Typ kippt um und schreit vor Schmerz...oder warum auch immer.
> 
> ...


 


Das sind Teaser mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Meint sicher sowas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jsr53yvyrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNtV_uY7i8E

Das ist noch ein älteres Video, aber man sieht was gemeint ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Polarion Night Reaper oder JetBeam mit Randomstrobe.


----------



## flasha (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hier haste interessantes Spielzeug:

http://www.polizeibedarf.ch/shop/US..._aktiv=96&Ziel_ID=737&javascript_enabled=true


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



daci7 schrieb:


> 450Lm ... das ist dann wohl eher zum Grillen und Lagerfeuer entzünden gedacht :m



Naja, ne XM-L T6 kommt in den gängigen Lampen locker auf 600lm ... mit Treiberumbau und ggf. in U2 sind dann auch 900lm machbar. Das ganze hab ich als 3-fach Version im Auto, bei 2,8A betrieben sollte das dann ca. 2500lm machen, müsste mal messen :q


----------



## snofla (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

schaut mal hier

http://www.wolf-eyes.com/index.html


----------



## Tobbes (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Wenn die Bullizei Geräte mit 900 Lumen ein haufen € kostet, was soll man dann hiervon halten??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/UltraFire-NE...19?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35bbec5a67


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Oder Basteln,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahre mal nen Strahler auf einem CPU-Kühler gebastelt, bestehend aus 9 Cree MC-E und 12 Cree-X-RE. Das Teil wird so knapp über 8000Lumen gebracht haben. Leider sind mir irgendwann mal ein Teil der Dioden abgeraucht, war ein sehr teurer Spass^^


Für Infos empfehle ich http://www.ledstyles.de/ die kennen sich auch mit normalen Lampen gut aus.



Zum Angeln kommen bei mir persönlich nur Stirnlampen zum Einsatz. Vieleicht um Aale zu suchen würde was anderes Sinn mahchen. Sonst wüsst ich nicht warum was anderes??


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hi!

Also zum Angeln hab ich immer zwei günstige LED-Kopflampen dabei. Da mach ich mir nichts aus Lumen und Marke, die Dinger kosten 4€ und dann lass sie solange halten wie sie wollen. Als "normale" Taschenlampe hab ich immer noch meine Fenix TK12 dabei, die hat ordentlich Dampf (ich meine irgendwas bei 220 Lumen rum) und hat auch einen Strobo-Modus zum "blitzen". Sehr robust, sehr hell und sehr geil. Müsste, wenn Du ein gutes Angebot erwischt, sogar in Deinem Budget liegen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Tobbes schrieb:


> ....was soll man dann hiervon halten??
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/UltraFire-NEU-TASCHENLAMPE-C8-CREE-LED-1300-LUMEN-XM-L-T6-HANDLEUCHTE-inleu-/230786095719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35bbec5a67



Na dann schau mal was ich weiter vorne empfohlen habe 
Beim Chinesen direkt jedoch für ca. ein Viertel des Preises.
Das die Lumenangaben "gelogen" sind kann sich jeder denken, sind nunmal "China Lumen", nimm die Hälfte dann passt das ungefähr.


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Heyho, ihr weicht vom thema ab  

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren ne eagletec p20a2 mark II zugelegt ( was für n name für ne Taschenlampe  ) und bin mehr als zufreiden. 
War damals auch am überlegen: ne led-lenser, ne fenix oder eben die eagletec. Led-lenser fiel schnell raus, da die ihre geräte nur selten für Akkus freigeben (geht trotzdem ich weiß). Und hab mich dann ausm Bauch herraus für die Eagletec entschieden. Schön hell, Handlich, nur 2 AA Akkus die ne weile halten... 
Der einzige Nachteil: eigentlich sollte es dazu ne diffusorscheibe geben, damit man alles gleichmäßig ausleuchten kann, leider is die bis heute nicht nachgesendet wurden ;/.

Hier mal n Test

claw

ps: wozu braucht ihr eigentlich BEIM angeln so ne helle funzel? Grade beim Nachangeln reicht ne einfache 0815er Taschenlampe um den Platz abzusuchen oder Fische sicher zu keschern. Die augen gewöhnen sich normalerweise schnell an wenig licht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Wenn die Bullizei Geräte mit 900 Lumen ein haufen € kostet, was soll man dann hiervon halten??
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/UltraFire-NEU-TASCHENLAMPE-C8-CREE-LED-1300-LUMEN-XM-L-T6-HANDLEUCHTE-inleu-/230786095719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35bbec5a67


"Bis zu 1300 Lumen" (mal wieder Hersteller-Lumen) und 1x 18650er bedeutet nichts anderes, als das die Lampe kurzzeitig 1300 bringt. Aufgrund der möglichen Stromversorgung wird sie die aber nicht lange halten.

Lampen für Polizisten/Sondereinheiten müssen Stresssicher sein; da kann man nicht erst durch alle Modi schalten um auf Strobe zu kommen und der Schalter muss auch bei Kälte mit Handschuhen sicher zu bedienen sein (was ich dem Tailcap der UltraFire nicht zuspreche).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



christian36 schrieb:


> "Bis zu 1300 Lumen" (mal wieder Hersteller-Lumen) und 1x 18650er bedeutet nichts anderes, als das die Lampe kurzzeitig 1300 bringt. Aufgrund der möglichen Stromversorgung wird sie die aber nicht lange halten.



Was von den Lumen zu halten ist habe ich bereits geschrieben und wenn du dich ein wenig auskennen würdest, wüsstest du das ne XM-L in T6 auch kurzfristig keine 1300lm bringt, auch nicht bei 5A. Hat also nichts mit der 18650er Versorgung zu tun, sondern mit dem verwendeten Emitter.


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Na, ob Ernie seine Erleuchtung inzwischen gefunden hat??? :q:q:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Hmmm, wenn er in Fernost bestellt hat kann es noch etwas dauern....
Wäre aber schön wenn er sagen würde was er sich letztendlich gekauft hat.


----------



## stadtangler (16. Juli 2012)

*OT:  Starke LED-Taschenlampe*



Franky schrieb:


> Na, ob Ernie seine Erleuchtung inzwischen gefunden hat??? :q:q:q



Ich denke mal schon. 
Dieser (hochinteressante) Thread hat mich veranlasst, meine alte Osram-Zweihandgastaschenlampe gegen eine Ultra-Jetstream-Dinosaurkiller-DoubleExpert-Airplane-in Australien-Blender einzutauschen. 

Hat sich echt gelohnt. Meine Angeln bleiben seitdem zuhause. Ich rudere nachts übern See und muss die Karpfen nur noch blenden und  keschern.

Die Idee dazu kam übrigens aus dem Buch "Sibirische Erziehung", wo der Autor beschreibt, wie sie (herkömmliche) Taschenlampen an einer Schnur herablassen. Der neugierige  Wels folgt dem Licht nach oben, wo der zweite Mann mit einem Knüppel bereitsteht und den Fisch betäubt. Ob nun Wahrheit oder Märchen, allenfalls eine interessante Methode.

P.S. Kommt jetzt bloss nicht auf dumme Gedanken....


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich schwanke & vergleiche noch verschiedene Tipps!

Zum angeln benutze ich übrigens auch immer günstige LED-Kopflampen, weil ich ja die Hände frei haben will!

Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich so ne Powerleuchte WIRKLICH brauche - ich habe da einfach nur Spass dran!

Also --> hole ich mir so eine!



Sobald ich mich entschieden habe, werde ich sagen, welche es geworden ist & wie ich sie finde!

Ernie


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Pah... Hier ist doch nur Anfängerkrams... Ich tendiere zu einer mobilen Leuchteinheit:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...LIbAtAbP5YDdBg&sqi=2&ved=0CE4Q9QEwAA&dur=3596


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Franky schrieb:


> Pah... Hier ist doch nur Anfängerkrams... Ich tendiere zu einer mobilen Leuchteinheit:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...LIbAtAbP5YDdBg&sqi=2&ved=0CE4Q9QEwAA&dur=3596


 

Wo wird denn da der Stirnriemen befestigt? #c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Man hat immer dann zu wenig Licht wenn man es wirklich brauchen würde.


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo wird denn da der Stirnriemen befestigt? #c



http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...LIbAtAbP5YDdBg&sqi=2&ved=0CE4Q9QEwAA&dur=3596

Da sieht man ihn doch - in rot/weiss


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

@Franky:

Und wo krieg ich die 8/8 dazu her????Ich mein ja nur....aber wenn schon dann auch richtig ^^






Und thx an die leute die mir links gesetzt haben.

|wavey:


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Habe den Thread mal hochgeholt für meine Favorit-Leuchte(benutze ich selbst zusätzl. am Fahrrad und für div. Hobbys inkl. Angeln)

Kann uneingeschränkt die Philips Bike Light 80 empfehlen !!

- Hellster zugelassener StVZO-Fahrradscheinwerfer(Motorradscheinwerferqualität). Ist auch für 125ccm Motorräder geeignet. 
- Kann gleichzeitig als Taschenlampe,Suchscheinwerfer und fürs "Angel-Fahrrad" genutzt werden.
Dadurch mehr Sicherheit beim Radeln im Dunkeln auch durch düstere Wälder( siehe Foto unten)
-4xMignon /günstig/ leicht austauschbar

Bike Light 80 (gibt es bei Rose teilw. ab und an im Angebot für 50-60 Euro)
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/p...0/aid:642257?gclid=CLuJxt-R9bkCFcZd3godzF8AZQ

Leuchtbild- Guckt selbst - So lässt sich auch im dunklen Wald sicher heim fahren.
http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/sh...xon-IQ-Philips-Saferide-)&p=334389#post334389

Kenne einige Jäger, die diese Leuchte als Suchscheinwerfer nutzen.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



hecq schrieb:


> LED LENSER H7R, absolut klasse! Die hat richtig Dampf, ist schön leicht und liegt in deinem Preissegment.



die hab ich auch ! 
gibt sicher stärkere, aber dann auch größere und unhandlichere!
schöne Fokussierung das Teil !


----------



## bacalo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Klasseteil,

hebt aber den Kassenbon gut auf.
Meine H7 war nach 2 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr funktionstüchtig, da ein Wackelkontakt vorliegt. Liegt wohl im Bereich des Dimmers, so meine Messungen.

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Tackledealer nahm dieser umgehend Kontakt mit dem Generalvertreter auf. Nachdem ich auch noch die Quittung gefunden habe wird eine Schadensanalyse durchgeführt. Wird wohl auf Ersatz hinausgehen.


----------



## Fischotte (13. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

ich kann folgende empfehlen, diese besitze ich selber:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cree-High-Po...88?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item2a232d0c04 *(läuft mit 1 AA Batterie)*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Weltneuheit-...32?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item461e13b8f4 *(läuft mit 18650er Akku)*


http://www.amazon.de/NiteCore-Taschenlampe-LED-Explorer-NC-EA4/dp/B00AEUQGR2 *(läuft mit 4 x AA Baterien)*

http://www.amazon.de/Fenix-TK35-Cree-XM-L-LED/dp/B004I2EMXM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0SH90GY0TFM1MT4D0MCQ *(läuft mit 2 x  18650er Akkus)*

*bei 18650er Akkus bitte hochwertige nehmen, vorzugsweise "geschützte" Akkus, bitte keine China bzw. Ultrafire/Trustfire u.ä. Zellen nehmen!!!*



fürs Nachtangeln verwende ich diese:

http://www.weltdertechnik.de/techni...irnleuchte-lidl-ab-22-8-2013-kalenderwoche-34


----------



## hayesgalore (14. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich habe mal ein Youtube-Video gesehen, da hat jemand seine LED-Lampe mit einem Diffusor verstärkt. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr, aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja als Anhaltspunkt. War jedenfalls eine enorme Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## 2911hecht (14. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Super Lampe für den Preis. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ultrafire-WF...41?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item417f2246e1


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Fischotte schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cree-High-Power-LED-Taschen-lampe-Flash-light-Lumen-Ultra-Fire-Neu-Fokus-Zoom-AA-/180978781188?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item2a232d0c04 *(läuft mit 1 AA Batterie)*



Aber mit ner 14500 macht es erst Sinn |supergri
Und der Preis ist etwas heftig, kosten normalerweise ~6€.




hayesgalore schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Youtube-Video gesehen, da  hat jemand seine LED-Lampe mit einem Diffusor verstärkt. ....  War jedenfalls eine enorme Leistungssteigerung.



Könntest du mir diese physikalische Meisterleistung mal näher erläutern? Ganz zu schweigen ob du überhaupt weißt was ein Duffusor ist.


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Nochmal zur Philipsleuchte....Für Allrounder, die zusätzlich zur Taschenlampe auch an ihrem Fahrrad,Pedelec eine StVZO zugelasse Leuchte nutzen wollen, kann ich uneingeschränkt die Philips Saferide 80 Akku empfehlen. Betrieben mit 4xMignon,vorzugsweise Eneloop und gut is. Nutze die Leuchte selbst als Suchscheinwerfer(Angeln) und am Rad(quasi Motorradscheinwerferqualität).
Kostet 65 Euro bei Rose. Sehr oft gibt es dort 15Euro Gutscheine für Neubesteller.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/p...e-light-batterie-frontscheinwerfer/aid:642260


----------



## Losthighway (14. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Ich benutze eine umgebaute Small Sun, hab den Treiber verändert, er läuft jetzt mit ~3,2A und die LED getauscht --> gegen ne neuere XM-L2 auf Kupferplatine.
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1188301-small-sun-zy-t08-cree-xm-l-t6-635lm-5-mode-white-l
Ein echt geiler Thrower und dazu recht günstig, hier der Mod:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/13531?page=4
Empfehlen kann ich auch die Roche F8, sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, ein echtes Schnäppchen, allerdings passt der Akku gerade so rein, eventuell muss man die Feder kürzen.
http://wallbuys.com/Product/Roche-F...de-LED-Flashlight-Desert-Yellow-1x18650--9079

Pflicht sind allerdings ordentliche 18650 Akkus mit PCB, ich hab eigentlich nur Panasonic und Sanyo. Bitte keine Ultrafire kaufen . Ein gutes Ladegerät gehört natürlich dazu, hab n Nitecore i2.

Wer normale Akkus z.B. Eneloops verwenden möchte, sollte sich die Nitecore EA4 anschauen, sehr geiles Teil. Gabs vor ein paar Monaten bei illuminationsupply als XM-L2 Variante, leider ausverkauft. 

Achja nochwas, solche Taschenlampen sind kein Kinderspielzeug :g


----------



## Fischotte (16. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber mit ner 14500 macht es erst Sinn |supergri
> Und der Preis ist etwas heftig, kosten normalerweise ~6€.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubenhocker (16. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Servus,
ich benutze die Fenix LD20 seit knapp einem Jahr täglich für die Arbeit. Bin von der Lampe absolut überzeugt, Baugrösse und Lichtausbeute sind klasse. Zudem habe ich die Led Lenser P7, klasse Lampe aber doch um einiges schwerer und klobiger als die Fenix. Lichtausbeute ist aber auch hier absolut empfehlenswert.|wavey:


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Flshlightshop verkauft derweil ein paar sehr peisgünstige Wolf-Eyes Modelle ab...
Sind auf jeden Fall für (fast) jeden Zweck mehr als ausreichend.

Mein persönlicher Favorit derweil ist allerdings die Fenix PD35:
Sehr schön großer Hotspot und Sidespill ohne Ende- wenn man das berücksichtigt kann man sich denken was die an Lumen raushaut. Desweiteren eine angenehme Bedienung, schön klein und praxistaugliche Helligkeitsstufen...


----------



## Losthighway (19. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Die umgebaute Smallsun gegen Straßenlaterne:





:g


----------



## HD4ever (20. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*

Bei Lidl und auch Aldi grad super Teile für 10 € ! Steht drauf 110m Reichweite ....die Dinger sind klasse und ich hab michvgrfagt warum ich für meine P7 LED Lenser unbedingt fast 50€ ausgeben musste .....


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2014)

*AW: RICHTIG (!!!) starke LED-Taschenlampe gesucht!*



> warum ich für meine P7 LED Lenser unbedingt fast 50€ ausgeben musste .....



Letztes Jahr habe ich mir bei Aldi son Technik Wunderwerk gekauft (20€).
Richtig gutes Teil, bis auf den Wackelkontakt, weshalb es immer ein Glücksspiel ist, ob es nun hell wird, oder ich im dunklen hantieren muss!

Jürgen


----------

